# What is this chord progression from a NES videogame



## Gargamel

I'm trying to learn more complicated chord progressions, and also find something similar-sounding in classical music, but my music theory knowledge is very basic. The short theme, which only lasts ten seconds in the start of the video, is called what?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

C minor: i-VII-VIMaj7-V/V-V .....
Called? Doubt it has a specific name...


----------



## Gargamel

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> C minor: i-VII-VIMaj7-V/V-V .....
> Called? Doubt it has a specific name...


Is this chord progression common in (older) classical music? Funny that the closest thing I can think of is Brahms. (e. g. 2nd symphony movement I, after the repeat, or the 4th symphony finale (the end of variations 16-23 with the triplets and heavy crescendo)


----------



## Gargamel

(which comes after the Tree of Life part...)


----------



## Rik1

It sounds to my ears like a more complex variation of a descending passacaille bass line. The 3rd chord shifts suddenly into the 4th chord which is temporarily used functionally as a dominant V to the 5th chord. Then the 5th chord is also a dominant V to take the music back circular to the first chord. You could repeat this in a loop round and round. Its a colourful chord sequence but is based on a simple passacaille descending sequence with some extra chromaticsm added in. That's how I hear it anyway.

This is the chords you hear from about 3 to 10 secs.


----------



## millionrainbows

Simple answer: it sounds like a fanfare.


----------

